# Rads upstairs need to be bled EVERY day



## lou2 (12 Nov 2011)

My upstairs rads need to be bled every day, otherwise they are practically stone cold. It has been suggested to me that 'the system' needs to be bled. Does anyone know about this and more importantly how much this might cost if I need to contact a plumber and get this done. Thanks.


----------



## onq (13 Nov 2011)

I think you may need to get a plumber to call out and inspect the system and the call out charges range from €40-€100 or so I understand.

Is this only a recent phenomenon or is it caused since you extended the property or revised the heating.

I'm told that air-locks can occur where the systems has lots of bends or where there are leaks.

A review of the system design and checking for water egress may be indicated.


----------



## Shane007 (14 Nov 2011)

You most likely have a small leak or weap somewhere on your system. If your system is open vented, in that you have a f & e tank in your attic, (this is the small black tank), then the water that weaped from the system is being replaced with fresh oxygenated water, bring air back into the system. Likewise if the system is sealed, it may have a automatic filling loop that will do the same. Radiators will always be the location that traps the air as the are high points across the flow pipework.

Typical locations on a system for weaps are near the boiler, check the automatic air vent and also the pump valves if they are the slotted type. It could also be an expansion vessel failure and water is being released through the safety valve and entering back through the filling loop.

If problem has always happened, then it could be a badly designed system, in that it has been installed in negative pressure drawing in air through the open safety vent pipe or the system could be pitching driving water out through the osvp and back in through the expansion.


----------



## lou2 (14 Nov 2011)

Thanks guys for your responses. Shane I only understood your first sentence (although your response sounds very knowledgeable!) but I think the jist is that I should get a plumber to check it out! Thanks.


----------



## DavyJones (16 Nov 2011)

Most likely cause is a leak. You are losing water and it leaves the system from the highest point first. 

There is a strong possibility the leak is on the ground floor and under ground. As Shane suggested, check around the boiler for evidence of water loss.


----------



## lou2 (17 Nov 2011)

Sorry for my complete ignorance but when people say the boiler as you talking about the gas boiler?


----------



## Shane007 (17 Nov 2011)

If you have a gas boiler then we are referring to that. If it is a gas boiler that you have, then it is more likely to be a sealed system. If it is and there are no signs of leaks then the expansion vessel diaphram could be spilt and the system could be discharging water through the 3 bar safety valve. An automatic filling valve could be continously refilling the system or worse still it could be fed from your cwst with a non-return valve.

It is best that you call out a competent plumber or boiler engineer to check the system.


----------

